# Abu Dhabi residence visa with a valid Qatar RP



## vishnupn414

Hi All,

I was working in Qatar and due to some reason i couldn't cancel my Residence visa over there and exited the country 2 months nack, now i joined with a new company in UAE and they have started processing my Abu Dhabi visa. will there be any problem in getting Abu DHabhi residence while i am having a Qatar Rp at the same time.. please no guesses.. real life experiences really apprectiated..


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Shouldn't be, having multiple residencies is quite common.


----------



## nafets

still you should be giving your old employer in Qatar the chance to cancel you. his visa is blocked and you are officially absconded -- so at least give him the chance by calling him, sending back your Q ID and do what is right


----------



## kevinthegulf

You will be ok, I was transferred by my company, at the moment I have both UAE & QATAR residency.rgds kev


----------



## busybee2

vishnupn414 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was working in Qatar and due to some reason i couldn't cancel my Residence visa over there and exited the country 2 months nack, now i joined with a new company in UAE and they have started processing my Abu Dhabi visa. will there be any problem in getting Abu DHabhi residence while i am having a Qatar Rp at the same time.. please no guesses.. real life experiences really apprectiated..


no you are allowed both. a lot of people commute back and forth


----------



## Klus

Hi Vishnu,
I too have same scenario. can you please reply me what happened to your case ?
any problem with, uncancelled Qatar RP ?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Klus said:


> Hi Vishnu,
> I too have same scenario. can you please reply me what happened to your case ?
> any problem with, uncancelled Qatar RP ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Vishnu only ever posted once on the forum and last logged in November 2013!
Doubt you will get an answer!
Cheers
Steve


----------

